# How to install Linux XP



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey guys I've got 1 external hard drive and a internal hard drive now windows is installed on the internal hard drive how do i install Linux XP on the external hard drive?.

Or should i try Ubuntu?.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Is the external hard drive connected via USB?
Try PCLinuxOS, it has a special option during the installation that you can select if you're installing to an external USB drive.


----------



## Skifer UK (Dec 21, 2006)

K-B said:


> Is the external hard drive connected via USB?
> Try PCLinuxOS, it has a special option during the installation that you can select if you're installing to an external USB drive.


Ok can you walk me through it please?.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

I've never worked with Linux XP, I have no idea what installer it uses...


----------



## kpmwrestler (Jun 21, 2006)

you should probably just install pclinuxos. if you are looking for a linux distro that won't make you feel like you are in a completely different world, pclinuxos is actually pretty good at that. you have to buy linux xp anyways, right?

i have pclinuxos on an external hard drive and it was extremely simple. the installation wizard actually has an option for usb hard drive. it's way easier to install than windows, and i am guessing that linux xp can't beat it either.

give it a try. its free and awesome!!!


----------

